# Booked My First Safari



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Wife and I are going to Africa in 2015.

We booked a 10-day plains game hunt in the Eastern Cape of South Africa. Already working up loads for my new 300 H&H!

I have always wanted to face the Cape Buffalo, but I could not conscience the expense...maybe some day. 

I don't know how I am going to wait 15 months!


Tim


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Chronographed some loads from the H&H yesterday.

220gr Nosler Partition topped out at 2,814 fps. This is with a well-above book max load of IMR 7828 SSC in a rifle that has had the throat lengthened by 0.2". The bullets were seated out for an OAL of 3.8".

Way too windy to shoot for accuracy (30 mph and gusty).


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't understand your way of thinking, going to Africa to kill something just seems like a waste in my opinion.


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

Having been to Africa a few times but never for a hunting safari, I must say I am excited for you and a bit jealous too. I was only ever in the Ugandan National Parks but the experience was unreal, amazing, and thoroughly addicting.

Of course it is a bit sad too. Thinking about what once was and comparing that to what it has become and how it will likely end.

Please do post pictures when you get back.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good luck on the prep. Have fun.

Grins with Groucho Marx in the back of my mind...on tusks etc. I won't repeat him. You've heard them all.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Enjoy your adventure, Africa never appealed to me , maybe a Mule Deer hunt in the West would be my style, I love venison......Enjoy the planning too.......


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

oneraddad said:


> I don't understand your way of thinking, going to Africa to kill something just seems like a waste in my opinion.


That's good! You won't compete for a limited resource and increase the prices! 

And relax...my wife and I are not spending one dime of your money on the trip. 

And lastly...there is a lot _more_ to this than just killing something. If you don't understand that, then I could see your point.


Tim


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like it will be a wonderful experince. There is some guys on another site I visit that have made several trips to Africa.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations to you. Hope you have a fantasitic time!

A word of caution about developing handloads for this trip. Test any handloads you're making after your rifle and ammunitions had been sitting in the hot sun for a while. I've read accounts of how max handloads have become dangerous after going to places like Africa because of the extreme heat there.

A load that's maximum on a clear 70F day in Missouri is going to be way over maximum in 120F heat out in the Kalahari!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

MichaelK! said:


> Congratulations to you. Hope you have a fantasitic time!
> 
> A word of caution about developing handloads for this trip. Test any handloads you're making after your rifle and ammunitions had been sitting in the hot sun for a while. I've read accounts of how max handloads have become dangerous after going to places like Africa because of the extreme heat there.
> 
> A load that's maximum on a clear 70F day in Missouri is going to be way over maximum in 120F heat out in the Kalahari!


Thanks MichaelK

I live in South Texas and it is ALWAYS warmer here than the comparable season in South Africa...and I am hunting in June, so that is winter in South Africa.

I am purposely doing my initial load development now, so that the temps here are similar to what I will have in RSA in June!


Tim


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

New scope mounted on the 300 H&H today. Doing my part to help keep the economy moving!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Nick door knocker.


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

Congratulations! You will love it. The only bad thing is that hunting in Africa is addictive, you always want to go back. You probably don't need to hear this but it's real important to put lots of rounds down range before you go and shoot off sticks if you possibly can because most shots in Africa go that way.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Glade Runner said:


> Congratulations! You will love it. The only bad thing is that hunting in Africa is addictive, you always want to go back. You probably don't need to hear this but it's real important to put lots of rounds down range before you go and shoot off sticks if you possibly can because most shots in Africa go that way.


Something like this? :happy2:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

A safari is something I've always wanted to do.
Congrats, it sounds like fun :thumb:


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

tarbe said:


> Something like this? :happy2:


That will work, but sometimes it's a little less sophisticated, Like two bamboo sticks with a big O-ring which may be somewhat less stable. 

I have to say, this conversation if making me want to drag out my Tuf Pak and start packing. The .375 is getting bored.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Glade Runner said:


> That will work, but sometimes it's a little less sophisticated, Like two bamboo sticks with a big O-ring which may be somewhat less stable.
> 
> I have to say, this conversation if making me want to drag out my Tuf Pak and start packing. The .375 is getting bored.



Actually, I find the traditional homemade sticks more stable than these commercial jobs. Especially when you use three legs instead of two and wrap the upper ends with rubber tubing or deer hide!

I need to make a set. The sticks in the pic above were at the ranch when I was out there shooting, so I was just using what was handy. I like being able to create a nice tight little V with the top of the sticks...can't do that with these obviously.

I have about 3,000 30 caliber bullets on my loading bench, and way more than enough powder and primers for them, so practice will not be limited due to ammo...just time and weather!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

What a classic combination you've got there! I think a lot of us are envious, I know I am!

I've always had thoughts about both caliber and rifle, and as of yet, had neither.

I did have a 300 H&H pencil when I was a kid. It looked like a loaded round with a nickel clad round nosed bullet. Pull the bullet out and reverse it back into the casing, and it was a pencil.

I've thought of it often, but have no idea what ever became of it? Probably lost it on one of my safaris with my daisy?


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

tarbe said:


> Wife and I are going to Africa in 2015.
> 
> We booked a 10-day plains game hunt in the Eastern Cape of South Africa. Already working up loads for my new 300 H&H!
> 
> ...


Enjoy your trip and good hunting!:clap:


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Bought the plane tickets yesterday! We have moved our date up one month...we are now going in May vs June.

This is really getting to feel real. I am already having trouble focusing on work and we have 10 months to wait!

Had the 300 H&H out for a little exercise this weekend. It was 90 degrees even at 10am, so I could not shoot too much due to wanting to keep the barrel heat in check.

Small circle is one inch. Center to center of this group is 7/10ths of an inch (100 yards). This is just my practice load with 180gr Hornady and IMR 4831. The Barnes TTSX has shown potential for even better accuracy. Once the weather gets close to hunting conditions I will start working up THE LOAD.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Good luck, I'm glad you're financially able to do this, if it wern't for the people who can afford it there would be very little huntable or unhuntable wildlife left in Africa..The people that naysay the African safari's don't dig very deep in their own pockets to pay for the wardens and preserves that provide for these animals and indigenous people..
Sorry for the thread drift..good luck hunting!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

poorboy said:


> Good luck, I'm glad you're financially able to do this, if it wern't for the people who can afford it there would be very little huntable or unhuntable wildlife left in Africa..The people that naysay the African safari's don't dig very deep in their own pockets to pay for the wardens and preserves that provide for these animals and indigenous people..
> Sorry for the thread drift..good luck hunting!



No thread drift at all!

You are absolutely correct. If the game did not have monetary value to visiting folks (whether hunters or photographers) the locals would have little incentive to manage as effectively as they do. The poachers would take over and we know where that ends.

As it is, my wife and I will get the trip of a lifetime, and the locals will have their economy stimulated. A mutually beneficial arrangement.

Of course, I approach this from the perspective of one who believes game is a gift to be wisely used and managed. Some folks feel game should have rights at or nearly on a par with humans. I accept that they will never agree with my views on this.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

What's a Zebra worth ? Are they worth less than a Giraffe ?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there was a controversial thing where they were selling elephant hunts , they found hunting them was the best way to preseve them , at an auction a ritch guy might pay 100k or more to harvest a elephant and have true legal ivory , the folks who hate hunting well they just can't come up with that kind of capital to fund the protection of the rest of the heard , they know what elephant is past breading age and such and they put them onto specific elephants not just the first one to come along.


----------



## concomly789 (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice shooting. Good luck on your trip Africa is amazing even if it gets a little hot.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

concomly789 said:


> Nice shooting. Good luck on your trip Africa is amazing even if it gets a little hot.


Well, the good news for me is the Eastern Cape of South Africa is cooler than South Texas when comparing similar seasons. And we are going in May, which is late fall in the southern hemisphere! So the weather will be like central Arkansas in November. 

Should be very comfortable...temps should range from about 40F to 75F where we will be.

Wife will be shooting her first rounds out of the 300 H&H tomorrow. I loaded up some light loads to start her out on...recoil will be about like a .250 Savage. Special starter loads for my rincess:


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

My wife and I got back Friday from our trip to South Africa. We absolutely loved it!

Temps were mostly in the 50s in the am and 70s in the afternoon. My wife does not like the cold, so the temps were perfect for her (a little warm for me, but not complaining!).

I wrote a trip report for anyone who is interested, at this address; 

http://www.africahunting.com/thread...ah-tootabi-hunting-safaris-in-the-pink.22691/


If anyone wants to get negative, go ahead and fire away...I am way past caring what the haters think. :sing:

We were a less than two days into the trip and my wife was already saying "we have to do this again". And she is not a hunter....

Tim

PS I searched the rules to see if posting the link was ok, and did not see any prohibition. If this is taboo, please delete with my apologies.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds like a wonderful trip!

Mon


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

very nice ,and no concern with posting a link your other writings that I am aware of.


----------

